
Probabilistic Models of Cognition - pizza
https://probmods.org/
======
pinouchon
I'd like to mention that the research center behind this, the Center for
Brains, Minds, and Machines (CBMM), has a great youtube channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGoxKRfTs0jQP52cfHCyyRQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGoxKRfTs0jQP52cfHCyyRQ)

Some of my favourite videos:

\- Neural Representations of Language Meaning - Tom Mitchell
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRBf8BWAG3k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRBf8BWAG3k)

\- Computational cognitive science - Josh Tenenbaum (co-author of probmods)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WQO9e5Mdj4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WQO9e5Mdj4)

------
tbenst
Just a heads up that church has now been replaced by webppl:
[http://webppl.org](http://webppl.org).

~~~
long
Indeed. And there is now a webppl version of the probmods textbook:
[http://probmods.org/v2](http://probmods.org/v2)

~~~
wodenokoto
Thank you for sharing. I have tried completing probmods twice, but gone sour
in the syntax twice.

Third times the charm :)

------
Tloewald
Very interesting and well presented. If it were me I would try to provide a
few concrete examples, ideally with figures, in the introduction but I'm a
visual person.

~~~
mturmon
The JS version of the text ("v2") linked above seems to answer your wishes.
Interactive in your browser.

------
nrjames
I really like the concept but I don't really want to learn a niche programming
language to interact with the site.

~~~
otoburb
Church was the original probabilistic programming language used for the book,
and as per another comment in this thread and a draft PhD dissertation[1],
WebPPL is the successor to Church.

"Niche" is probably in the eyes of the beholder if the audience is
deliberately diving into probabilistic programming languages and probabilistic
cognitive models.

[1]
[http://library.meritology.com/fundamentals/chapters/1a-In_a_...](http://library.meritology.com/fundamentals/chapters/1a-In_a_nutshell)

